# Gast! (oorsprong)



## Red Arrow

Ik hoor de laatste jaren geregeld "Gast!" in tekenfilms, als vertaling van het Engels "Dude!". Vroeger hoorde ik dat nooit op tv en dacht dat het typisch Antwerps / Vlaams was, net als jongeren in Vlaams-Brabant "Ket!" zeggen.

Gast, doe normaal!
Gast, kijk toch uit!
Gast!

Hoe lang zegt men dit al in Nederland? Hebben ze het overgenomen uit Antwerpen / Vlaanderen, of hebben Antwerpenaren het overgenomen uit Nederland?


----------



## eno2

Gast vind ik van normaal, courant woordgebruik, in die betekenis. 
Nu nog de opinie van de Nederlanders.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

_Gast_ is voor zover ik weet wel degelijk Belgisch-Nederlands van oorsprong, of misschien typisch Brabants – dat weet ik niet zo goed. Mij viel het voor het eerst een jaar of 10–15 geleden op dat het ook boven de grote rivieren wordt gebruikt, maar het zou best weleens al veel langer geleden overgewaaid kunnen zijn.


----------



## Red Arrow

Soortgelijke vraag: wat denken jullie over "vollenbak"? Dat zeggen ze ook tegenwoordig in Nederland, maar ik dacht altijd dat het iets Vlaams was.


----------



## ThomasK

Zijn "gast" en "vent" niet allemaal  pejoratieve varianten van "man", of zelfs ietwat dysfemistische varianten, dacht ik even? Ieder dialect heeft zo zijn varianten, denk ik, zoals - ik denk er plots aan - "[een rare] kwiebus", wat uit het Latijn zou komen.  

Ze komen alvast vooral vooral voor in "pejoratieve combinaties" of zo: "een rare [man, - gevoelsw.]" Of zoals een in de voorbeelden: in een denigrerend soort aanspreking... Maar "kwiebus" onderscheidt zich dan wel doordat het woord in zo'n aanspreking veel negatiever, veel oordelender,  overkomt dan "kerel" en consoorten, net zoals "kwiestenbiebel", "wietie", in bepaalde delen van Vlaanderen... Ik zou graag bevestigd - of eventueel ontkend - vinden dat dit onderscheid terecht is en vooral waarin precies het verschil steekt. 

Kent iemand nog regionale varianten van "man" of van "kwiebus"?


----------



## Pedro Paraíso

Voor zover ik weet, werd in de jaren vijftig in Noord-Brabant (Breda) een anoniem jongetje op straat wel aangesproken met 'gastje' (>gasje). Bijvoorbeeld:  "Hé 'gasje', weet jij waar die en die straat is?". 
Dit ter onderstreping van de bovenstaande opmerking van Hans Molenslag.


----------



## matakoweg

Ik ken het woord vooral als 'gassie' < gastje, een manier om een jongen aan te spreken, maar volgens mij wordt het nu niet veel meer gebruikt.


----------

